# Cuisinart Smoker  (Sale Price $199.99)



## larry wayne (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm seriously looking at this unit at our local C.T.  Can anyone please give me Positive or Negative feedback with results?  I did read the 4 remarks from the C.T. site but I can't find any reviews on the Web.  Is this because the Smoker Line is new to Cuisinart?  How might it be related to Masterbuilt?

S. & H. on most other units is enough to kill any Sale Price Savings.  I recently got rid of my Little and Big Chiefs and trying to move up in Class.  About the only thing I smoke is Sockeye Salmon.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## deltadude (Nov 8, 2012)

A link or a picture would help get more replies.


----------



## linguica (Nov 8, 2012)

FYI

Let the big boy's make their judgements...........
[h1]Cuisinart Smoker (Sale Price $199.99)[/h1]
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...1153P/Cuisinart+Electric+Smoker.jsp?locale=en


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 8, 2012)

Looks a lot like the SS Masterbuilt 30"s. If it works as well, that's a pretty good price.


----------



## venture (Nov 8, 2012)

Why does the term "Cuisinart smoker" just not sound right to me?  I just can't wrap myself around that one?

Does have a Masterbuilt look to it, for what little that might be worth.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 8, 2012)

Venture said:


> Why does the term "Cuisinart smoker" just not sound right to me?  I just can't wrap myself around that one?
> 
> Does have a Masterbuilt look to it, for what little that might be worth.
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


Not to mention buying a smoker at a tire store?  (Sorry could not resist)


----------



## linguica (Nov 8, 2012)

The only thing i can add is when i first bought Cuisinart products (25 years ago) they where just a notch or two below commercial kitchen appliances. Now they seem to be only a little better than average. Less metal and more plastic. The first thin i do is turn something upside down and look to see what country it's made in.


----------



## smoking b (Nov 9, 2012)

Linguica said:


> The only thing i can add is when i first bought Cuisinart products (25 years ago) they where just a notch or two below commercial kitchen appliances. Now they seem to be only a little better than average. Less metal and more plastic. The first thin i do is turn something upside down and look to see what country it's made in.


  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I use a lot of older things that were built to a higher standard than they seem to be now & most were built here in the U.S. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Many of my hand tools are older than me. Most of the machines in my shop are Deltas thet were made in Pittsburgh. My planer is a Powermatic.  The new machines from both companies are now made in Taiwan. Tangent aside I have never heard of a Cuisinart smoker either & it does look an awful lot like a Masterbuilt. I did a search but couldn't find any reviews of that unit either. There is another thread on here but it doesn't say anything either...


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 9, 2012)

I found a manual online for it. Imported by Trileaf Distribution Trifeuil Toronto, Canada M4S 2B8 Made in China *Manufacturer:*   FOSHAN JINYOU HARDWA

Smoker features large 845 sq. in. cooking surface. Easy-to-use digital control panel with automatic temperature control. Large viewing window with five racks for food. Durable Stainless steel cabinet. 600W power and automatic heat adjustment. Portable for easy travelling and smoking on the go. .

http://www.cuisinartbbqs.com/manuals/2012/085-1153-8_E.pdf

The inside looks nearly identical to the MES - http://www.cuisinartbbqs.com/0851153.html#


----------



## gcn11 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I own a Cuisinart Electric Smoker as a secondary smoker. It is built to the same specs as the Masterbuilt with only a tiny variance in the wood loading chute. When Masterbuilt was having trouble importing into Canada they sold their Canadian business to Cuisinart. They are virtually the same smoker without the heat probes. All in all a good unit.


----------



## letsgo2585 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mandm25 (May 5, 2014)

These are back on sale again at Canadian Tire

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/cuisinart-electric-smoker-0851153p.html#.U2hQX_ldV8E

Looks exactly like MES30.. Curious if AMNPS fits in bottom left.


----------



## consigliere (May 7, 2014)

I also saw this smoker at CT and was interested.  I found some info online about it.  The burner unit is apparently completely sealed and if it goes the smoker is done.  No replacement parts or options to fix.  That is apparently the only downside of it.  I am interested because I have only a Coleman dual-fuel BBQ (charcoal side and propane side) for smoking and would like to upgrade to a dedicated smoker.  Charcoal with lots of openings to the chamber make it difficult to get good results.

Are Masterbuilts built the same way?  Maybe there is info online about replacing/fixing broken units.


----------



## goliath (May 7, 2014)

Masterbuilt SS 30 inch fully digital wireless remotes are available at Homedepot.ca . free shipping and under $300. bought one last year and had a problem with the meat probe, masterbuilt sent me a new probe right away. great service.

my only complaint was TOO SMALL ... i became a smoke aholic so i did i big freezer build. still have the small one. and have since bought a pellet grill...    HA HA HA ... THE BRIDE THINKS IM NUTS BUT LOVES THE FOOD   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





GOLIATH


----------

